# 2 new buddies



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I got 2 bettas last night! One is a little Cambodian girl, and the other is a pink/purple crowntail that I named Ingrim. The girl doesn't have a name yet. I'll put pictures up soon! I'm just happy, they're so cute :] And I got me a 10g tank. My plan is to split it in 3, and then have the forth betta in my 1.5 tank. sound like a bad idea?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yayyyy I can't wait to see pictures!!  It sounds like a great idea! Good luck.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics! My 10 gal divided 3 ways worked GREAT! (until I got a 4th... and had to get a bigger tank hehe)


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha! Yeah I had a 20g but it was too much for me to handle. So I'm going to go with my 10g that I just bought. I'll get some pictures right now and post them up!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me! I can't wait for pics!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is my little girl(who doesn't have a name, suggestions?), Ingram, and for good measure, my boyfriends mom's betta, Saban. (yes, we're an Alabama family, lol!)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's so cute! She looks like my Candi.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty bettas!!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

oh wow, ingram is incredible. and that looks like my lil girl ruby


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very pretty bettas. Your girls looks like Peaches or Pumpkin.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I don't think Ingram is going to make it. He's been acting weird ever since I brought him home, and he's just floating upside down through the water and can barely make it to the surface for air. Done everything I can think of for him, we'll see if he can make it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you haven't already, try lowering the water level so he can get to the surface easier.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok I'll try that. I just don't know if it will work. :/


----------

